# USV mit größeren Akkus



## thomass5 (21 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab hier eine USV an welcher die AKKUS langsam nieder sind.
Als Ersatz habe ich mir nun überlegt, welche mit größerer Kapazität (20Ah anstelle 5 Ah) einzusetzen. Leistungsmäßig ist die USV schon aufs 3fache dimensioniert. Nur die Laufzeit möchte ich damit verlängern. Die größeren Akkus würden ordentlich extern untergebracht werden. Hat jemand schon mal sowas versucht und eventuell erfolgreich durchgeführt?
Thomas


----------



## MSB (21 Dezember 2010)

Über sowas sollte doch primär mal das Manual bzw. Datenblatt des Herstellers auskunft geben.

z.B. die APC-USVs sind mehr oder weniger alle erweiterbar.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (21 Dezember 2010)

Hi Thomas

Ich habe sowas schonmal gemacht.
Habe damals 5 Ah gegen 63Ah getauscht, und Extern über Stecker angeschlossen. In meinem fall ging das problemlos, einzigstes Manko war die längere Ladezeit der großen Akkus. (Falls Du Akkus brauchst, kannst dich gerne mal bei mir melden.)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## thomass5 (21 Dezember 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hi Thomas
> 
> Ich habe sowas schonmal gemacht.
> Habe damals 5 Ah gegen 63Ah getauscht, und Extern über Stecker angeschlossen. In meinem fall ging das problemlos, einzigstes Manko war die längere Ladezeit der großen Akkus. (Falls Du Akkus brauchst, kannst dich gerne mal bei mir melden.)
> ...


 
... 63Ah hört sich gut an. Bei 2 12V Akkus macht das 1512 Wh Als Last hängt eine Pumpe mit Steuerung von weniger als 50W dran. Da kann man dann schon mal nen Tag überbrücken. Werd mich mal in die Unterlagen der USV (zwecks Ladestrom usw) genau einlesen. Was hast Du denn für Akkus im Angebot?

Thomas


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 Dezember 2010)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... 63Ah hört sich gut an. Bei 2 12V Akkus macht das 1512 Wh Als Last hängt eine Pumpe mit Steuerung von weniger als 50W dran. Da kann man dann schon mal nen Tag überbrücken. Werd mich mal in die Unterlagen der USV (zwecks Ladestrom usw) genau einlesen. Was hast Du denn für Akkus im Angebot?
> 
> Thomas



Akkus Hab ich fast alles im Angebot, von 0,2 bis 65 Ah. (Industriestandard, Blei-Gel oder Blei-Fliess, Teilweise mit VDS Zulassung!)
Das waren damals bei mir allerdings 3 oder 4 stück... (36 oder 48V)
Meld dich mal per P.N. bei mir, wenn du Akkus Brauchst, da der Herrscher dieses Forums ja nicht aus den Quark kommt, was man hier anbieten darf, und was nicht. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## thomass5 (22 Dezember 2010)

werd ich machen. Ich mess mal den Strom, den die USV zum Laden der Akkus rausgibt und werd mich dann für eine Kapazität entscheiden. In den Unterlagen hab ich leider nicht viel gefunden. (APC Smart-UPS SC 450RM SC450RMI1U)
Thomas


----------



## mariob (22 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
mal eine blöde Frage, was für eine Pumpe? Heizungspumpe, wenn ja, da gibt es irgendwelche Solarpumpen, die laufen mit 12 oder 24 V. Tagsüber kann man die Dinger dann mit einer Solarzelle füttern, nachts über die mit aufgeladenen Batterien ohne verlustbehaftete Wandlung.
Laing ist da dächte ich ein Hersteller, google mal nach Haustechnikdialog, da werden solche Dinge besprochen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## thomass5 (22 Dezember 2010)

Ja, das ist ne Heizungspumpe. Aber eine von nem Feststoffheizkessel. Es soll sichergestellt werden, das bei Stromausfall der Abbrand (ca 4-5h bei gerade erfolgter Füllung) noch beendet werden kann, ohne das die therm.Ablaufsicherung anspricht (Frischwasserkühlung bei Übertemperatur). Ein Ersatz der Pumpe durch eine 12/24V Version wäre mit einer größeren Änderung der Steuerung verbunden, da sie von dieser in der Drehzahl gesteuert wird. Wenn ich das Ding noch größer dimensioniere, könnte ich die Komplette Heizungsanlage darüber für eine längere Zeit betreiben ... Ich muß mal die Leistungsaufnahme der ganzen Komponenten untersuchen...
Thomas


----------



## winnman (22 Dezember 2010)

miss mal den Ladestrom bei leerem Akku, erfahrungsgemäss sollten die auch größere Akkus können, falls nicht, kannst du eventuell ein größeres Netzteil parallelschalten (die Spannung dieses Netzteils muss geringfügig unter der Ladeerhaltespannung der USV liegen). Ich würde auch keine Bleigel-Akkus nehmen, sondern nasse Zellen zb Solarbatterie, OPZs, . . . (falls du irgendwo Nasse NiCd Zellen bekommst, die sind die langlebigste Lösung).


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 Dezember 2010)

Was spricht bitte gegen Blei-Gel-Akkus wenn ich fragen darf?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## winnman (22 Dezember 2010)

Lebensdauer?

ordentlicher Nasser Blei Aku: 20 Jahre (GROE, OPZS)
NICD eigentlich unendlich (real ca. 40 Jahre) gelegentliche Laugenerneuerung vorausgesetzt)


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 Dezember 2010)

Also ich hatte Jahrelang beides in betrieb,
Blei-Gel lebten immer dopppelt bis dreifach so lange wie Nasszellen.
(Mit dem Argument der Längeren Lebensdauer und geringeren selbstentladung werden sie ja auch verkauft.)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## mariob (22 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
ich denke der winnman meint richtige Stationärakkus, die Dinger sind nicht wie Fahrzeugakkus bei richtiger Behandlung unkaputtbar. Sind natürlich anders konstruiert. Also weniger Kapazität bei gleichem Bauvolumen.
Der Betrieb im Fahrzeug ist auch ein stark limitierender Faktor. Die Bleigelausführungen werden als sogenannte Taxibatterien verscheppert, das scheint so das Nonplusultra für beide Anwendungen (stationär und mobil) zu sein.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## winnman (22 Dezember 2010)

Ja bei richtig eingesetzten Akuus ist  die Lebensdauer ca 25 Jahre und mehr.

Bei den meisten Bleigel Akkus nach Druchschnittlich 3 Jahren ( Wenn Umgebungestemperatur und Erhaltungssspannung genau stimmen dann ev. 15 Jahre (nach Herstellergarantie??) 
Wir haben GROE, OPZS, und NiCd teilweise mehr als 25 Jahre im Einsatz und die Kapazität beträgt zwischen 99,9 und 80% den Nennkapazität (3h bei GROE und 10h Entladungskapazität) Ich hab schon Bleigelakkus nach 0,5 Jahren wegen Unbrauchbrakeit (höhere Umgebungstemperatur die sich dort nicht vermeiden leiss, an andererer Stelle wegen mangeldern Standhaftigkeit trotz entsprechenden Umgebungsparametern (17°C Konstant) rausgeschmissen.

Bei Nassen Zellen gibt es nur 2 Parameter:
Umgebungstemeperatur: wenn zu hoch, höherer Selbstentladestrom, dadurch Gasung, (dadurch auch gasender Austritt des Elektrolyts)
Richtige Einstellung der Erhaltungsspannung: 
zu Hoch-> gasen (zu viel nachfüllen von dest Wasser notwendig)
zu gering -> die Säuredichte des Elektrolyt wird zu gering

bei richtiger Einstellung der Erhalteladungsspannung nach dem "Beipackzettel" des Herstellers des Akkus hält der eigentlich ewig (keine extremen Zyklen, keine Extremen Temperaturen, keine Tiefentladeung (Ausgenommen NiCd) vorrausgesetzt.

Werden öfter Tiefentladungen vorhergesehen, dann gits eigentlich nur nasse NiCd dem tun die eigentlich eher gut als statt sie Schaden anrichten.

 Bleiakkus lieben es inm vorgesehenden Betriebsbereich (ohne Tiefentaldungen) verwendet zu werden.


----------



## thomass5 (23 Dezember 2010)

Die Temperatur des Aufstellraumes im Winter beträgt ca. 0-5 °C und im Sommer ca 15 °C. Wobei im Sommer auch eine komplette Abschaltung denkbar ist. Was die vorhandene USV an Ladespannungen und Strömen herausgibt muß ich noch ermitteln. Ebenso, ob sich daran etwas ändern lässt um auf es  die Akkus anzupassen. Vielleicht hab ich am 26. dazu Gelegenheit.
Ein zyklischer Entlade/Ladebetrieb ist nicht vorgesehen.
Thomas


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 Dezember 2010)

hallo,
ist zwar schon 20jahre her das ich für die deta akkubude gearbeitet habe, aber an den akkus hat sich nicht viel verändert, hier von laufzeiten von 25 jahren zu sprechen ist *ROFL*, und bei solchen spielakkus von 4ah halte ich 3 jahre für hoch, ob du nun 4 oder 20ah nimmst bleibt sich fast gleich, die 20ah dinger überleben vieleicht 1-2 jahre länger bis die kapazität auch nicht mehr reicht, ersetz einfach die 4ah dinger, kosten ja nicht die welt.


----------



## MSB (23 Dezember 2010)

Also wenn man wirklich langlebige Akkus will, geht eigentlich nichts darüber:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nickel-Eisen-Akkumulator

Solche Zellen haben wir vor kurzem aus einer alten Wasserversorgungsanlage entsorgt,
die Zellen waren so ca. 15-20 Jahre alt, und hatten noch eine vergleichsweise gute Kapazität.

Insofern teile ich die Einschätzung von winman absolut.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 Dezember 2010)

Nunja, selbst wenn es sowas gibt...

Hier geht es um eine (vergleichsweise) kleine USV lösung für eine Heizungsanlage...
Blei-Gel-Akkus bekommt man (günstig) an jeder ecke...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 Dezember 2010)

hallo,
msb wo liegt der pferdefuss bei den batterien? ich war 8jahre in dem geschäft habe aber nie was von den dingern gehört.


----------



## thomass5 (24 Dezember 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Nunja, selbst wenn es sowas gibt...
> 
> Hier geht es um eine (vergleichsweise) kleine USV lösung für eine Heizungsanlage...
> Blei-Gel-Akkus bekommt man (günstig) an jeder ecke...
> ...



So ist das ganze auch angedacht. Wenn die USV 5 Jahre nicht anspringen muß ists auch gut.

Über die Vor- bzw. Nachteile der einzelnen Akkutypen kann man lange diskutieren/philosophieren und sollte eigendlich am Ende eine Zusammenfassung in den FAQ ablegen.

Thomas


----------



## mariob (26 Dezember 2010)

Hallo, wenn ich mir das aber so überlege, ist das Geld für die Akkus dann nicht sinnvoller in ein kleines Benzinspielzeugaggregat aus irgendeinem Baumarkt - Schrotthandel besser investiert?
Das Ding hat stehend keinen Verschleiß, die geforderte Leistung kommt allemal, Sprit für maximal 8 Stunden sind bei der Last vielleicht 5 Liter. Da bist Du um die 100 Euronen dabei und gut ist.
Ich habe hier in der Stadt mit der Gasheizung ganz andere Probleme als nur Strom, wenn der weg ist weiß ich nicht wielange es noch Gas gibt....  

Gruß
Mario


----------



## thomass5 (26 Dezember 2010)

Eigendlich wollte ich nur die schlappen Akkus ersetzen und bei der Gelegenheit für eine etwas längere Laufzeit sorgen.so ein Benzinaggregat mag wohl eine feine Sache sein, aber es springt bei Stromausfall nicht automatisch an. Von der Spannungsqalität hab ich ebenfalls nichts gutes gehört. 
tHOMAS


----------



## mariob (26 Dezember 2010)

Na sicher,
die Regelung der Generatoren ist alles andere als perfekt, insbesondere bei größeren Lastsprüngen, die sollten hier aber nicht auftreten. Solange  keine Schaltnetzteile im Spiel sind geht das im allgemeinen sogar mit den Lastsprüngen gut.
Die Originalakkus sind mit Sicherheit billiger zu ersetzen als größere (neben dem Aufwand für Gehäuse etc.), so kommt zur finanziellen Ersparnis auch noch die Zeitersparnis hinzu. Im übrigen hättest Du bei NiCd oder ähnlichen Lösungen auch noch das Problem der veränderten Ladeschlußspannungen, die anzupassen wären. Apropos Ladeschlußspannungen, bei den "kleinen" USV Anlagen sind diese scheinbar sehr häufig grundsätzlich zu hoch eingestellt, warum auch immer. Baut man dann nach ein paar Jahren die Akkus aus sind diese dann meist so verformt, das man diese kaum durch die Schachtöffnungen bekommt.
Der fehlende automatische Start ist ein Problem, wenn Du nicht vor Ort bist funktioniert das ganze dann logischerweise nicht.
War halt so ein Gedanke.

Gruß
Mario


----------

